# Baby Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue Lizard's.



## Reptilian66 (Nov 23, 2008)

This morning my female Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue from Kununurra WA, gave birth to 4 beautiful juvenile Northern Blue-Tongue's, the male who is the father of these juvenile's come from Prince Regent WA, so this means the juvenile Blue-Tongue's sure a from the Kimberley region of Western Australia, 
Here in the photo's you can see the parents mating together, and the mother giving birth to her 4th beautiful Babie's, and the 4 juvenile Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue Lizard's together.
l am not at this point of time willing to depart with any of them,l want to hang onto them for a while to see what they turn out like, and what sexes they are, but l can tell from looking at them l may have 2 boys and 2 girls here.
Please no emails from anyone who maybe interested in buying them Thanks.


----------



## shane14 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well done you must be a proud grand-dad LOL


----------



## ambah (Nov 23, 2008)

So cool, I think the fact that they give live birth makes it all the more exciting


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 23, 2008)

l sure am a proud grand dad of these 4 beautiful Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue's shane, l just sold my last juvenile Desert Sand Monitor yesterday, and thought l would have some free time on my hands to do other things,then all of a sudden today l end up with some baby Blue-Tongue's, l just can't find time to go away for a holiday at all, my Reptile's sure keep me home and busy all the time, but l love every minute of it, and will do anything for them.

Cheers,

Les.


----------



## andyscott (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrates on the new arrivals.
Great pic too.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## falconboy (Nov 23, 2008)

Well done Les. Only 4 though? I would have expected a few more than that. 

Very cute though.


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the nice compliments everyone, yes you are right (ambah) that giving live birth sure does make it far more exciting l would have to agree with you on this, and Martin you are right about that you sure would expect the mother to have a few more Babie's than just 4) she did have 1 slug also, but l have notice throughout this afternoon that she has at times tried to continue to give birth, so maybe she could still have a few Babie's, that she has not yet given birth to who knows mate.

Cheers,

Les.


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 24, 2008)

My beautiful female Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue from Kununurra Western Australia, only had 4 Bubs yesterday, her litter was small this time around compared to what she had in 2005 and 2006, which was 6 bubs way back then.


----------



## gonsnaken (Nov 25, 2008)

i was in the kimberly in april and was lucky enough to photograph a big male i think they are the best looking blueys of all.
congrats to you


----------



## innocent (Nov 25, 2008)

wow that would have been amazing to watch.. They are so cute! congrats..


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations, they look gorgeous.


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks to gonshaken-innnocent-sagara_cp_2006, for the nice things you all have said about my beautiful baby Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue's much appreciated.
l would have to agree with you all, that they sure a 1 of the best looking Blue-Tongue Lizard's to keep in captivity, and l was lucky on Sunday morning to see my female give birth to her last baby, l have never ever before seen a Reptile of any form give birth, you just have to be in the right place at the right moment to see something like this to happend.

Cheers,

Les.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 25, 2008)

Nawwww How adorable! 

Mating looks savage :shock: :lol:


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 25, 2008)

omg that first picture made me laugh so hard ! ! ! ! ! NUM your not going anywhere, and then bam.......in the kisser


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sigridshurte, l would have to agree with you, for what you see the male doing in the 1st photo, sure can make you laugh so hard, l feel so sorry for what all the female Lizard's have to cop during the mating season, l'm glad l'm not a female Lizard l sure could not handle a male Lizard holding onto me, with his strong jaw, when he his on heat during the mating season, so he can make love to me and stop me for getting away why he as a bit of romance with me.


----------



## zan777 (Nov 25, 2008)

realy kool mate. how long did it take from breading time till birth?


----------



## Reptilian66 (Nov 25, 2008)

The parents both mated 3 times, the 1st mating was mid July then the 2nd and 3rd matings were both in August, so l would say it took roughly 90 to 110 days from when she mated and then gave birth.


----------



## Jason (Nov 26, 2008)

great pic's! thanks for sharing


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 26, 2008)

Lucky you to have been able to catch the birth and mating! I never get to see anything. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reptilian66 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Some more Baby Northern Blue-Tongue's NT Phase*

Here you can see 5 of my newborn Northern Blue-Tongue Lizard's NT Phase, that were born yesterday being the 11th of December 2008, how they look compared to my 4 Kimberley Phase Northern Blue-Tongue's, that were born 2 weeks ago on the 22nd of November 2008.

Please no email in regards to wanting to puchase them, nun a available for sale at this point of time Thank you.

Cheers, Les.


----------

